# TurfMaster 32 Need As Much History/Info As Possible



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guy i got this TurfMaster 32 a few weeks ago and just looking for as much info/history on it as i can im going to be restoring it.Back to factory i cant wait to get it going again and bring it to my local tractor meets 
But i know a little like its made by Huffman and that the Huffy Caprice is identical to it lol. Heres a pic of it.


----------

